# Let's have a dinner in Brazil



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hi =D here I'd like to show you places and things to eat in Brazil,showing restaurants,fairs,typical meals and everything about the topic food in Brazil I can find.
Thanks I hope you enjoy*

*Meals*
*Feijoada nothing more Brazilian than this meal,a mix of african and european influences it is kinda of caussoulet of black beans and meat(my opinion delicious) *









*Gaucho(from Rio Grande do Sul state) barbecue​*
Churrasco por Suelen e Tadeu, no Flickr

*Cheese bread from Minas Gerais state*

Pão de queijo por necopunch, no Flickr

*Acarajé and vatapá(acarajé is the bread and vatapá what's inside) *









*Sweet Brazil*

*Brigadeiro*

Brigadeiro por maych, no Flickr

*Cocada(coconut)*

:::cocada::: por Theaphotos, no Flickr

*Romeo and Juliet*









*Cujuzinho*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Eating in Rio*

*Confeitaria colombo*
*Downtown*

Confeitaria Colombo por tdeprez, no Flickr


Casamento Ana Lúcia e Leonardo, Nsra do Carmos da Antiga Sé, Confeitaria Colombo por Armazém de Eventos, no Flickr

*Copacabana's colombo*


Colombo do Posto 6 ao Entardecer por dbenev, no Flickr

*Trapiche Gamboa*


P1000246 por analuiza_olive, no Flickr

*Gero(italian restaurant)*

Gero por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

*Zuka*

Zuka por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

*Ten Kai*

Ten Kai por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

*?*

Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

*Fasano*

Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Eating in Sampa(são paulo)*

*D.O.M*

D.O.M. Restaurante, São Paulo, SP por pedro kok, no Flickr

*?*

Linda lua em restaurante de São Paulo por Ricardo RFA, no Flickr

*Due Couchi Cucina*

restaurante due cuochi por ivana debértolis, no Flickr









*Fasano*

restaurante fasano por ivana debértolis, no Flickr

*Skye bar*

Skye Bar por 08 ROTCH simoneau, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos brazilteen :cheers:


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Very nice photos and info


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

hehe Thank you guys...Please tell me and show places and meals from ur cities(Brazilian forum guys)


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Salvador-Bahia state*

*Café do Forte*









*Lafayette restaurant*


















*Cira's acarajé place(rio vermelho district)*

acarajé da Cira - Rio Vermelho por ana paula bousquet, no Flickr


Acarajé da Dinha no Largo Santana/Rio Vermelho - Foto: Rita Barreto por turismobahia, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Happy hour food & drinks*

*Coxinha(chicken snack))*

Coxinhas por ccap77, no Flickr

*Pastel(stuffed with anything)*









*Isca de peixe(fish pieces)*

Isca de Peixe por Luis Pessoa, no Flickr

*Brazilian beer(antartica)*

Cerveja - Beer por Rodrigo Berton, no Flickr

*other beer original*

Cerveja original com bolinhos de bacalhau / Original beer with cod cakes por aosvivos, no Flickr

*THE ONLY TRULY BRAZILIAN SODA GUARANÁ*

Guaraná Antartica por nirvana_angelus, no Flickr


Guarana Antartica por Josh Bancroft, no Flickr

*Caipirinha(cachaça and fruits..usually tahiti lemon)*

Caipirinha Cocktail por KarenDatahan, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*More Rio*

*Eating by the beach in Copacabana*

quiosque no copacabana por anuar_reynam, no Flickr









By: carlos alkmin

*Urca bar(not fancy but tradional and very good)*

Bar Urca por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

*Sawasdee*

Sawasdee por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

*Le pré catelan*

Le Pré Catelan por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr

*Real astoria*

Real Astoria por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

brazilteen said:


> *Happy hour food & drinks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This beer isn't good

These are:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Best of São Paulo by kind of food*

*Brazilian food-Tordesilhas*









*Best barbecue-Fogo de chão*









*Spanish food-Eñe*









*Frecnch food-La brasserie*









*Italian food-D.O.M*









*Japanese food-Kinoshita*


















*Best pizza-Bráz*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> This beer isn't good
> 
> These are:
> 
> ...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Baden Baden bar in Campos do Jordão(sp state)*


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

^^:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Now you've liked HAHAHA


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Yep. Baden Baden is probably the best beer in Brazil. Drink it...When you turn 18...ahaha.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful! 

What are those huge shrimps in the acarajé? I need to go to Salvador right now to try it... BTW, the D.O.M. is beautiful.

Well, posted in one of my threads:



Oktoberfest in *Rolândia* (Londrina Metro Area)


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

The shrimps are vatapá the thing that stuff(recheia) the acarajé(what is actually only the cover of vatapá


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

I never have a chance to try any of these but they look delicious.
are they somehow influenced by Portuguese cuisine?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Few architects elected the most beatiful restaurants of the city*

*Kaá*


















*Spot*









*Vicolo Nostro*


















*Kosushi*









*Fasano*







[/QUOTE]


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Mahalo-in Cuiabá mato grosso state*

ME foto 0014 por christianecoelho, no Flickr


ME foto 0017 por christianecoelho, no Flickr

*Hard Rock café-Belo Horizonte minas gerais state*

Hard Rock Cafe - Belo Horizonte por Pri Martins, no Flickr


Hard Rock Café - Belo Horizonte por Paula Mordente, no Flickr

*São Paulo city market(the place you can find anything to eat)*

Mercado Municipal de São Paulo por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Mercado Municipal - São Paulo por raphaellm, no Flickr


Mercado Municipal Público (Mercadão), São Paulo, SP - Brasil. por pbeppler, no Flickr


Mercado Municipal - São Paulo/SP por lethaargic, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Rubaiyat Figueira-São Paulo the resturant witha tree on it*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Some Brazilian famous Cafés and Patisseries *

*Amor aos Pedaços*

Amor aos Pedaços por Sandro Pictures, no Flickr

*Brigaderia-specialized at brigadeiros*










some brigadeiros









*Maria Brigadeiro*










*Kopenhagen*



















*Confeitaria Colombo(Oldest "chic" café of Rio)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suraark/4194336338/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Café Palacio- Campos do Jordão-SP-Brazil


----------

